# Double blinking hazard?



## shaik786 (Mar 17, 2015)

I have the double blinking hazards enabled on my car. Every time I use it, people stare at them and I wonder if they like or dislike it.

So I thought of creating a poll here to see what others think of this. As the poll says, will you have it enabled on your car if you could? Or have you already because you like it?

Here's a video for reference which may help in answering the poll.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb8RYSaM-8s


----------



## BMWM5NYC (Jul 19, 2011)

I have it on my E60 M5. People like it when they see it. :thumbup:


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

I like it :thumbup: a lot more noticeable than regular hazard lights.


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have it on my E90 and I use it because it grabs more attention. I'm more concerned with how others are driving and anything I can do to make myself more visible, I will.


----------



## M5Fed (Sep 7, 2014)

Keep it


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

I had never seen that before but it would not be a problem. Both blinking patterns would mean the same to me.


----------



## veery (Feb 25, 2015)

Seem perfectly safe to me.


----------



## shaik786 (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like the majority (4:1 currently) like it and is in favour of having it.

I must add that they are in my opinion much more effective when you want to be seen, especially in situations such as dense fog.


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

shaik786 said:


> Looks like the majority (4:1 currently) like it and is in favour of having it.
> 
> I must add that they are in my opinion much more effective when you want to be seen, especially in situations such as dense fog.


:thumbup:


----------



## Fast Eddy (Oct 19, 2015)

How do you make the hazard lights blink like that?


----------



## shaik786 (Mar 17, 2015)

It's programmable.

On a E90, set:

```
DOPPELBLINKIMPULS_WARNBLK=aktiv
```


----------



## Fast Eddy (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for the information about coding. I have a 2015 F31d so the code may be different, but you've set me on the right path. Much appreciated.


----------

